# Dimitar Nenov. Toccata for Piano



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Dimitar Nenov (1901–1953) belongs to the second generation of Bulgarian composers and was among the leading figures of the intellectual elite of Bulgaria during first years of XX century. Emblematic not only to the Bulgarian music, but also to the Bulgarian culture as a whole due to his varied interests and his music and social activity.
This is one more reason why I am honored share with you one of his great (_imho_) works. 

*Toccata for Piano *
Dimitar Nenov. Toccata for Piano

Honorable TC members and friends, I want to invite each one of you to share opinions and impressions about this work. 

Thank you very much for your kind attention.


----------

